# What's a stock 200SX weigh?...



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

I searched, but couldn't find anything....Anyone know?


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Around 2500lbs


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

Curb Weight (Manual) : 
1065 kg (2343 lb.) [BASE] 
1068 kg (2349 lb.) [SE] 
1145 kg (2519 lb.) [SE-R] 

Curb Weight (Automatic) : 
1093 kg (2404 lb.) [BASE] 
1095 kg (2409 lb.) [SE] 
1171 kg (2576 lb.) [SE-R] 

from 
http://www.nease.net/~carboy/cars/200sxspec.html


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I don't doubt the curb weight figures but I looked at the site and there's a lot of info that looks wrong... ie compression ratio... on the 1.6 isn't it 9.5:1 vice the 9.9 he has listed?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

from edmunds
http://www.edmunds.com/used/1997/nissan/200sx/2drsecoupe/specs.html?id=lin0066

97 200sx se
Weight: 2348 lbs.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

*DOH!*

Thanks *javierb14* , didn't even occur to me to look at
Edmunds! That link you supplied was/is pretty cool. Good
for us "newbs" before posting "basic" questions  .


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

200SushiX said:


> *I searched, but couldn't find anything....Anyone know? *


 Is that WITH or WITHOUT my fat ass in the front seat?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Around 2500 LBS Stock!*

Go on a diet!!!!!! 


JK


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Around 2500 LBS Stock!*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *Go on a diet!!!!!!
> 
> 
> JK *


Damn, sound like my wife....mother....doctor.....


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

lol.. i say be proud of our fat ass.. at least we dont show signs of Under-nourishment.. Example, SKINNY PEopLE


----------



## scratchresistant (Jan 1, 2005)

javierb14 said:


> from edmunds
> http://www.edmunds.com/used/1997/nissan/200sx/2drsecoupe/specs.html?id=lin0066
> 
> 97 200sx se
> Weight: 2348 lbs.


yeah i saw that same weight on autotrend or something...
but on the little sticker in the front of my driver side door it says GVWR 3326 lbs.... what gives?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I thought the SE-R was lighter than the SE...From what I've heard, the SR20 is a lighter block.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

its an aluminum block as opposed to the ga16 cast iron block.. but it is a bit bigger, so it should equal out

the weight will vary from model depending on stuff like power windows, locks, sunroof any of that shit cuz you have all those extra motors.. and depending how fat you are


----------



## scratchresistant (Jan 1, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> its an aluminum block as opposed to the ga16 cast iron block.. but it is a bit bigger, so it should equal out
> 
> the weight will vary from model depending on stuff like power windows, locks, sunroof any of that shit cuz you have all those extra motors.. and depending how fat you are


yeah but not by 1000 lbs... i think it might be a typo or something... or maybe GVWR doesnt mean what i think it means


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

scratchresistant said:


> yeah i saw that same weight on autotrend or something...
> but on the little sticker in the front of my driver side door it says GVWR 3326 lbs.... what gives?


The Gross Vehicle Weight is the maximum safe total vehicle weight with passengers and luggage.

Lew


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i was just saying, because i know my car will weight a lot more since it had the sunroof, all the power stuff like locks windows and an alarm system then a base model with none of that.. its maybe only be a few hundred lbs but it adds up


i dont know the difference btw the sr and ga


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I still don't see how the 200sx SE-R is a full 167lbs heavier than the 200sx SE. If anything, the SR20 is lighter or equals out. The SE and SE-R have the same options except for the wheels, side skirts, and rear discs, that's not a 167lb difference. IIRC, in the B13 line, the E was the lightest, then the SE-R, the XE, and then the SE being the heaviest. The only reason the E was lighter was b/c it had nothing on it, but the SE-R was lighter than any of the other 1.6s.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well first se's dont come with side skirts, nor do they come with 15, but you have to remember, that the sr20 is a bigger motor in size than the ga16


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

also bigger/heavier tranny


----------

